# Industrial Window Construction



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I found that if you have to build an industrial window, where thickness is not a noticeable problem, I use 1/4" thick clear Perspex (which is a clear hard plastic) probably has a another name in different countries.

Usually this Perspex comes with paper stuck onto it to prevent any marks or damage to the product. Leave the paper on, then cut into it with a hacksaw blade, down about half thickness of material, to make a groove where the pains of glass would normally "appear" to fit into, and paint inside the groove with black paint.

It is not noticeable that the window moulding is cut into the Perspex.

Most industrial windows have square or rectangle panes of glass. These are a cheap & quicker way of making industrial windows that usually are built recessed into a wall.

Being a thicker material it also can be fixed very easy into your building & held into place with bathroom clear sealant. I make mine to be a tight fit by cutting slightly over size & then rough filing down the edges. When then widow is ready to install, remove the paper. You have a clean, clear industrial window.

Hope this is of a help to someone.

Andrew
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, that could work. Actually, I've thought along those lines but haven't had the inclination to try it.


----------

